# Grrr I dont know why people dont just ask!



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

Everytime we take our puppy out for a walk we spend most of the time correcting everyone we come across

No my puppy is not a french bull dog, nor is it a pug, neither a staffie OR a pitchbull 

He is a BOSTON TERRIER 

Rant over


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Yeah, damn people for being ignorant! :whistling2:


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

I can understand the frenchie bit but staffie/pitbull!! Thats hilarious!! I had someone ask if Hugo was a pug!!! ??!!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

People ask us if Diesel is a dalmatian or husky quite a lot....


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

Amalthea said:


> People ask us if Diesel is a dalmatian or husky quite a lot....



it can be quite irritating...

Hiro went to introduce him self to a bunch of 14 year old chav's and they were like wtf is that! and one of them goes "its a pug" lol:whip::whip::whip:


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Sep 25, 2009)

sundia said:


> it can be quite irritating...
> 
> Hiro went to introduce him self to a bunch of 14 year old chav's and they were like wtf is that! and one of them goes "its a pug" lol:whip::whip::whip:


PMSL what an idiot lol:lol2:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I have a Black longcoated German Shepherd, I have lost count of the people who 
1) tell me she is a belgian shepherd, yeah many ask, most that asked are surprised when I say "no shes a German shepherd" but there have been a number that will then (when hearing we rehomed her from elsewhere) will argue and tell us we are wrong and that she is a Belgian Shepherd
2) Tell us all about how German shepherds are a different breed to alsatians, and that the Black Tans are alstatians and they had only alstatians in the past, and they were great dogs but, since they had introduced German shepherds to the country it has all gone wrong (and variations on a theme) Some really will not accept the Breed simply had a name change in 1977 and all alstatians are what became German shepherds

Added to that we have a Golden Retriever, but she is strong working lines, so less feathered, much smaller and much much more slender than the show ones (which in my opinion are starting to get so large some have the loose skin like mastiffs now especially the males) so keep getting asked with her what she is crossed with. I have kind have given up and when asked say possibly some Flatcoat even though she is a KC registered Golden.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Totally with you on this as I get asked the same about my Boston Terrier :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

One woman who saw Diesel and found out he was quarter bearded collie, flat out refused to believe it. She argued with me about it. She had a bearded (and that's what brought it up).


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I have lots of people coming over to ask me what type of mastiff Kye is(hes a rottie) once I mention the dreaded breed name they nearly run away:bash:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

I have te same thing wiht my red miniature poodle everyone insists sheis an apricot even though i have her pedigree papers which tellme she is a red thats when they dont ask what breed is that when they look at her I never knew poodles were so hard to identify lol


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Try walking Lolly, my Chihuahua. We dont get far before screaming girls come charging over squealing "Oooo its a Paris Hilton dog!" :bash:

My friend Dave, who has Boston Terriers & who bred my Daisy, went to our local Pets At Home store with Daphne, Daisy's mum. He was confronted by an angry woman, who proded & poked him. She ranted on about how cruel he was for having his dog's tail docked. Dave asked her what breed Daphne was. The woman replied "a Staffy cross". Dave took great delight in telling her that Daphne was infact a Boston Terrier, & that the breed are born with a tiny screw-tail. :lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> Try walking Lolly, my Chihuahua. We dont get far before screaming girls come charging over squealing "Oooo its a Paris Hilton dog!" :bash:
> 
> My friend Dave, who has Boston Terriers & who bred my Daisy, went to our local Pets At Home store with Daphne, Daisy's mum. He was confronted by an angry woman, who proded & poked him. She ranted on about how cruel he was for having his dog's tail docked. Dave asked her what breed Daphne was. The woman replied "a Staffy cross". Dave took great delight in telling her that Daphne was infact a Boston Terrier, & that the breed are born with a tiny screw-tail. :lol2:


haha, they do look a bit like french bull dogs though :whistling2:


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

I must admit i am inclined to get frenchies and bostons ass about elbow at times lol 

but then i always ask an owner what breed of dog is it before i open my mouth lol if i am unsure

the best i have had i was out with my husky and efe the chow a good few years ago when i only had 2 dogs, a guy stopped me to pet the chow but the thing was he was convinced the chow was a husky and would not believe me when i told him flash was a husky and efe was a chow chow i gave up after the first sentence some people can just not be educated..i mean i can almost understand if i was stood there with just efe but to have flash there as well beggars belief :whistling2:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm really sorry I am one of "those" annoying people, I try REALLY hard but I just can't remember all the different dog breeds and I find it hard because I'm not allowed a dog :blush:

My best friends breeds some FABULOUS "things" she imported from America but can I remember what they're called?????? hell no!

So I apologise on behalf of all the numpties out there who are *so* irritating, we are just trying to show an interest, try to remember that not everyone is as knowledgable as the majority of you are :notworthy:


----------



## shoreset (Dec 27, 2009)

NaomiR said:


> I'm really sorry I am one of "those" annoying people, I try REALLY hard but I just can't remember all the different dog breeds and I find it hard because I'm not allowed a dog :blush:
> 
> My best friends breeds some FABULOUS "things" she imported from America but can I remember what they're called?????? hell no!
> 
> So I apologise on behalf of all the numpties out there who are *so* irritating, we are just trying to show an interest, try to remember that not everyone is as knowledgable as the majority of you are :notworthy:


i dont think people have a problem with people who dont know, it's just the numpties who think they do and won't accept when they're wrong and argue the point with the owner who oviousbly knows what their own dog is or isn't


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Try walking Lolly, my Chihuahua. We dont get far before screaming girls come charging over squealing "Oooo its a Paris Hilton dog!" :bash:
> 
> My friend Dave, who has Boston Terriers & who bred my Daisy, went to our local Pets At Home store with Daphne, Daisy's mum. He was confronted by an angry woman, who proded & poked him. She ranted on about how cruel he was for having his dog's tail docked. Dave asked her what breed Daphne was. The woman replied "a Staffy cross". Dave took great delight in telling her that Daphne was infact a Boston Terrier, & that the breed are born with a tiny screw-tail. :lol2:


:lol2: love it. I haven't had many people get my beagle wrong, but iv had the odd few called her a bloodhound x


----------



## deerhound (Jul 19, 2009)

This really irritates me. When my Deerhound was 14 weeks old someone said "*Thats a very old Lurcher*" !!! Bloody Cheek.

Now he gets called allsorts including A big whippet, hairy greyhound and great dane. What really annoys me tho and i hear it at least once a day is " *He needs a saddle*" Grrrr.


----------



## LauDub (May 27, 2009)

deerhound said:


> Now he gets called allsorts including A big whippet, hairy greyhound and great dane. What really annoys me tho and i hear it at least once a day is " *He needs a saddle*" Grrrr.


i guess that joke has lost its funny with you, but it made me chuckle.


----------



## deerhound (Jul 19, 2009)

LauDub said:


> i guess that joke has lost its funny with you, but it made me chuckle.


Yes it has. As you can imagine ive heard it a few times over 5 years. Other ones which people think they are the first to say is ....
*I bet he can shit*
*He likes his dinner*
*Why is he so big *
*and the list could go on.*
Also had enough of people starring and pointing at us so tend to walk in quiet places out of peoples way. I must say tho that i find children ask far more sensible questions than adults and i always spend the time with them to explain about him. 
Gosh it feels good to have a rant, my day feels better already.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I have lots of people coming over to ask me what type of mastiff Kye is(hes a rottie) once I mention the dreaded breed name they nearly run away:bash:


These kind of people annoy the life out of me! We have a lovely 6yr old Rottweiler who walks with us, one of the softest Dogs I've ever known, because his owner is getting older now I offered to walk him across the road and over to the fields for her whilst he had to be on leash, a guy came charging up to us saying lovely Dog etc etc what is it, as soon as he heard the word 'Rottweiler' he looked like he'd seen a ghost, grabbed his kid and make a short sharp exit out of the fields. So Rottweilers are lovely friendly Dogs, until you know what they are. :bash:



NaomiR said:


> we are just trying to show an interest, try to remember that not everyone is as knowledgable as the majority of you are :notworthy:


This!! In all fairness, not many average pet owners know much apart from Staffy x, Staffordshire BT, Labrador/Retriever, Poodle and Dalmatian. Can't help ignorance, just simply correct them and move on, no need to get narky about it. 

You want to try having a Lab for that matter, people can't seem to understand the difference between a yellow Labrador and a Golden Retriever. :2thumb:


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

I think what people are getting annoyed with is the people that are trying to TELL THEM what breed their own dog is and arguing about it when they are wrong! It is very annoying when people try telling you they know more about your said animal/breed than you do! We get it all the time with the horses


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*lack of dogs*



NaomiR said:


> I'm really sorry I am one of "those" annoying people, I try REALLY hard but I just can't remember all the different dog breeds and I find it hard because I'm not allowed a dog :blush:


wish you were closer,you could have shared mine in return for some drooling over your creatures.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I normally get a
"What the hell is it"

or sometimes, its a greyhound, its a whippet, I think I been told he is a collie before as well.....


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

I dont mind if they say 

"oh is that a pug"

but it annoys me when theres 2 or 3 people and then ignore you and just decided between them what breed my dog is


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl (May 7, 2009)

We've had people think our Black Lab is a Newfoundland, ok he's a big Lab, but not _that_ big :whistling2:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Try walking Lolly, my Chihuahua. We dont get far before screaming girls come charging over squealing "Oooo its a Paris Hilton dog!" :bash:
> 
> My friend Dave, who has Boston Terriers & who bred my Daisy, went to our local Pets At Home store with Daphne, Daisy's mum. He was confronted by an angry woman, who proded & poked him. She ranted on about how cruel he was for having his dog's tail docked. Dave asked her what breed Daphne was. The woman replied "a Staffy cross". Dave took great delight in telling her that Daphne was infact a Boston Terrier, & that the breed are born with a tiny screw-tail. :lol2:


It's times like these that assault should have no punishment :whistling2: Paris Hilton dog......I mean, really......Tsk.



LoveForLizards said:


> You want to try having a Lab for that matter, people can't seem to understand the difference between a yellow Labrador and a Golden Retriever. :2thumb:


Yes, this! 



CoinOperatedGirl said:


> We've had people think our Black Lab is a Newfoundland, ok he's a big Lab, but not _that_ big :whistling2:


:lol2:

My older black lab is 10 now, and he has a white beard, and white eyebrows. Someone argued and argued with me cos they were determined he was crossed with a collie  refused to believe that he was 100% pedigree labrador. More fool me though, I shouldn't have argued back :lol2:


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Try walking Lolly, my Chihuahua. We dont get far before screaming girls come charging over squealing "Oooo its a Paris Hilton dog!" :bash:
> 
> My friend Dave, who has Boston Terriers & who bred my Daisy, went to our local Pets At Home store with Daphne, Daisy's mum. He was confronted by an angry woman, who proded & poked him. She ranted on about how cruel he was for having his dog's tail docked. Dave asked her what breed Daphne was. The woman replied "a Staffy cross". Dave took great delight in telling her that Daphne was infact a Boston Terrier, & that the breed are born with a tiny screw-tail. :lol2:


thank god for that! 

i have been questioning myself as to weather hiros tail had been docked as i had not taking my thought about the tail when we were looking at bossys


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

To be fair, I rely on people advising me on what breed they think Willit is seeing as I don't really know!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

The easiest ways of telling the difference between a Boston Terrier & a French Bulldog are:

Ears - French Bulldogs have rounded ears, Bostons have more pointed ears.

Colour - French Bulldogs can be many colours (fawn, brindle, black) but Bostons are only black & white or brindle & white.

Body shape - French Bulldogs are stockier & shorter legged than Bostons.


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> The easiest ways of telling the difference between a Boston Terrier & a French Bulldog are:
> 
> Ears - French Bulldogs have rounded ears, Bostons have more pointed ears.
> 
> ...


 
Frenchies are cuter too. .. :whistling2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Sometimes it's easier just to agree when people try to tell you what breed your Dog is, if nothing else it gives you a good laugh!



girlsnotgray said:


> Frenchies are cuter too. .. :whistling2:


:gasp: Oh no you didn't!!!!:lol2:

I like Bostons when they have long muzzles, don't like the stupidly pushed in face they have now. Their jog is cute as well, looks like a march. :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

girlsnotgray said:


> Frenchies are cuter too. .. :whistling2:


No way!


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> No way!


 
Tell that to him . . . .:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> I like Bostons when they have long muzzles, don't like the stupidly pushed in face they have now. Their jog is cute as well, looks like a march. :lol2:


This is how a Boston's muzzle should be, short with a bit of a crease above.

My Daisy! 









And yes, a Boston's gait should be a fairly straight-legged march.


----------



## Nicky10 (Mar 16, 2010)

I've had a few people convinced my dog is a staffie he's a cairn mix who doesn't look anything like one. I did really delight someone by asking was their dog a husky or a malamute I really struggle to tell them apart. It was a malamute but she said most people assumed he was a husky and wouldn't listen to her saying he was a malamute


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

LOL french... is understandable but everything else HAHA! not dog related. i took my miniature HORSE ( as seen below) to the beach and i have 2 people say arr look its a donky foal LMAOOO i was like urgggg it doesnt have big ears and his tail if too long for a foal :bash:


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

giant snail said:


> LOL french... is understandable but everything else HAHA! not dog related. i took my miniature HORSE ( as seen below) to the beach and i have 2 people say arr look its a donky foal LMAOOO i was like urgggg it doesnt have big ears and his tail if too long for a foal :bash:


It says he is a min spotted but I see no spots?


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*french bulldogs*



Zoo-Man said:


> The easiest ways of telling the difference between a Boston Terrier & a French Bulldog are:
> 
> Ears - French Bulldogs have rounded ears, Bostons have more pointed ears.
> 
> ...


fawn,brindle and pied are the only french bulldog colours that are acceptable,not many colours.I have met your dog as I know Dave B well.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*p.s*

who can deny the sheer handsomeness of Hugo.


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> No way!


agreed!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

girlsnotgray said:


> We get it all the time with the horses


i am no expert with horses but somebody tried to tell me his arab that he doesnt have papers for which is 12 years old not schooled or backed and never been neer a show ground is worth 11 grand? he then told my mum who has had horses for 6 years when she was younger that she couldnt muck out and did you know i cant hold a lead rope!? he makes me laugh his gelding never leaves its stable. no wonder he cant handle it lmaoo



giant snail said:


> i took my miniature HORSE ( as seen below) to the beach and i have 2 people say arr look its a donky foal LMAOOO i was like urgggg it doesnt have big ears and his tail if too long for a foal :bash:


lol i loooooooooovvvvvvvvvvvvvveeeeeeeeee the mini's would you mind PM'ing me a few piccies? and some info etc i love them saw a mini shetland at a show, and i love all small ponies but that just made me wanna take it, she was walking it like a dog!! and it acted like one tbh haha but honestly i love all horses but cobs and ponies do it for mee xx


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

sarahc said:


> fawn,brindle and pied are the only french bulldog colours that are acceptable,not many colours.I have met your dog as I know Dave B well.


Do you? Wow, small world eh? Dave is fab!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> This is how a Boston's muzzle should be, short with a bit of a crease above.
> 
> My Daisy!
> image
> ...


I know, I just don't like brachycephalic Dogs . :lol2: Never have, never will I'm afraid. Well that's wrong, I don't dislike brachycephalic Dogs, I dislike brachycephaly in Dogs.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> I know, I just don't like brachycephalic Dogs . :lol2: Never have, never will I'm afraid. Well that's wrong, I don't dislike brachycephalic Dogs, I dislike brachycephaly in Dogs.


:lol2: I get you, dont worry hun


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: I get you, dont worry hun


she wants to kill all the bulldogs!!!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

bobby said:


> she wants to kill all the bulldogs!!!!!


I'll slap your legs Bobby! Meg wouldn't do that, she is a nice person


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> I'll slap your legs Bobby! Meg wouldn't do that, she is a nice person


I seen her post, she wants to kill them all.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

bobby said:


> I seen her post, she wants to kill them all.


She'll set her Harris hawk on you!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> She'll set her Harris hawk on you!


I can take it 8)


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

bobby said:


> I can take it 8)


More fool you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> More fool you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Pfft, its names Todd....


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

bobby said:


> Pfft, its names Todd....


Would you want to trifle with a tiger called Tiddles???


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> Would you want to trifle with a tiger called Tiddles???


Your changing the subject, she wants to murder all bull breeds!


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

most people just ask me why I have a bear on a lead


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

bobby said:


> Your changing the subject, she wants to murder all bull breeds!


Shaddapayaface!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

bladeblaster said:


> most people just ask me why I have a bear on a lead


post a couple of pics of your dog :whistling2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> Shaddapayaface!


I have failed in my attempts to bait you lot 
This section is too quiet


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

he's only a baby and these are a few weeks old


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

bladeblaster said:


> he's only a baby and these are a few weeks old
> 
> 
> image
> ...


hes so fluffy :flrt:

What is he?


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

he's a Leonberger


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

bladeblaster said:


> he's a Leonberger


Hes cool 

You must hoover alot :lol2:


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

bobby said:


> Hes cool
> 
> You must hoover alot :lol2:


cheers. he doesn't moult much to be honest : victory:

hang one have a newer one but have to up load it.


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Thats a cool dog :no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

bobby said:


> I have failed in my attempts to bait you lot
> This section is too quiet


:lol2: its nearly 2 in the morning, of course its quiet!

Silly Bobby!


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

bobby said:


> Thats a cool dog :no1:


cheers, can;t wait for him to be fully grown :2thumb:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

bladeblaster said:


> cheers, can;t wait for him to be fully grown :2thumb:


he will be like a lion :gasp:

and I'm not silly, all those daywalker folk are silly :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Tut tut! We're a lovely sedate group in here, bobby! :whistling2: 



bobby said:


> she wants to kill all the bulldogs!!!!!


:gasp: You lieeee!



Zoo-Man said:


> I'll slap your legs Bobby! Meg wouldn't do that, she is a nice person


Yay, I am, fankies :flrt:


Zoo-Man said:


> She'll set her Harris hawk on you!


Sorry to burst your bubble Colin, but Todd is soft as s*** :whistling2::lol2:



bobby said:


> I can take it 8)


:roll2:



bobby said:


> Pfft, its names Todd....


HIS name. Not "it's". :Na_Na_Na_Na: Anyway, Todd is a macho name, means Fox! Yeah, you're right... who am I kidding, that's not macho at all. :lol2: At the moment, the barn owls are more macho then Todd, he was carried back to the car in my hawking vest a few days ago because he couldn't grip the glove properly in the wind when I was walking him back. :blush: The male barn owl on the other hand, anything that gets within 5 foot of the aviary needs to be attacked or trampled. Bloomin' breeding season! :devil:
On the subject of mistaking breeds and Todd though, in the (almost) 2 years Todd has been alive, only one person has managed to guess his species right. We usually get Buzzard, Eagle Owl, or Osprey, people seem totally oblivious to..dum dum dumm..Hawks. :lol2: And there's absolutely no hope for the european eagle owl, in 3 years the closest she has been guessed is 'eagle owl', I was so amazed somebody finally got it right, that I high fived the guy we were talking to. :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Tut tut! We're a lovely sedate group in here, bobby! :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suppose you could forgive people with a Harris Hawk in its juvenile plumage, but still, an Osprey & an Eagle Owl!!! Come on!!!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

LoveForLizards said:


> Tut tut! We're a lovely sedate group in here, bobby! :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


isnt it past your bedtime :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

bobby said:


> isnt it past your bedtime :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Bad boy! Get back to 18+ immediatly! :whip:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> Bad boy! Get back to 18+ immediatly! :whip:


:shock:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

LoveForLizards said:


> I know, I just don't like brachycephalic Dogs . :lol2: Never have, never will I'm afraid. Well that's wrong, I don't dislike brachycephalic Dogs, I dislike brachycephaly in Dogs.


100% agree. 

Dogs are the most important thing in the universe to me and there are very few breeds I could not recognise, but of the whole utility group I would say I would only likely fail on the boston/frenchie identification because of this...though to be far I would fail on a number of toy breeds, small dogs just are not my thing.


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

I had a boxer/collie. Everyone thought she was a staff. It's an easy enough mistake to make. If people had mistaken her for a cat, that would make them an idiot


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

sarahc said:


> who can deny the sheer handsomeness of Hugo.


Why thankyou . . . he really is the cutest thing I have ever seen. I can see why some people end up treating them like children!!



quilson_mc_spike said:


> i am no expert with horses but somebody tried to tell me his arab that he doesnt have papers for which is 12 years old not schooled or backed and never been neer a show ground is worth 11 grand? he then told my mum who has had horses for 6 years when she was younger that she couldnt muck out and did you know i cant hold a lead rope!? he makes me laugh his gelding never leaves its stable. no wonder he cant handle it lmaoo
> 
> 
> 
> lol i loooooooooovvvvvvvvvvvvvveeeeeeeeee the mini's would you mind PM'ing me a few piccies? and some info etc i love them saw a mini shetland at a show, and i love all small ponies but that just made me wanna take it, she was walking it like a dog!! and it acted like one tbh haha but honestly i love all horses but cobs and ponies do it for mee xx


I dont breed mini's, I breed TB x QB's and TB's, we have got a shetland foal due this year (she came here already in foal) so I shall be posting photos when the little one arrives. Never been a fan of mini's really they have too much attitude for my liking, my daughters mare gives me more hassle than most of the yearling TB colts!!
I very much doubt it would be worth 11 grand, horses have crashed in value over the past 24 months, I am having to sell advanced horses at what would have been intermediete prices just to shift them. However there is always a small chance - I took in a rescue mare once who looked a state, only had one eye and had no passport so we had no idea of her breeding. She turned out to be chipped and was by a very good stallion "danehill dancer" so was worth a bit to say the least!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

bobby said:


> isnt it past your bedtime :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Oi you little git! :lol2: No, I have minor insomnia.  I'm nocturnal, and around breeding season I sit by the living room window (backs on to the garden, we switched the rooms around so we could watch the owls and keep an eye on the hawks when they are weathering) 'cause we have Barn Owls from the local woods sit on the fence and shed calling to our female barny, so I stay on my laptop as well. :lol2:



bobby said:


> :shock:


Bobby, you've been whipped. :gasp::lol2:



Kare said:


> 100% agree.
> 
> Dogs are the most important thing in the universe to me and there are very few breeds I could not recognise, but of the whole utility group I would say I would only likely fail on the boston/frenchie identification because of this...though to be far I would fail on a number of toy breeds, small dogs just are not my thing.


You sound just like me! I can identify correctly most working and utility breeds, but give me a lot of small breeds to identify and it's an 'arse & elbow' kind of thing. Apart from the terrier group and the usual suspects, Shih Tzu, Pug, Boston (and most of the time I can only tell them when they are far away from the way they walk/jog/run :lol2, Bichon Frise, etc. I prefer the working and utility group, but I may just be biased because they are the Dogs I spend most of the time around, and I spend a fair bit of time with working breeds because of hunting buddies.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

LoveForLizards said:


> Oi you little git! :lol2: No, I have minor insomnia.  I'm nocturnal, and around breeding season I sit by the living room window (backs on to the garden, we switched the rooms around so we could watch the owls and keep an eye on the hawks when they are weathering) 'cause we have Barn Owls from the local woods sit on the fence and shed calling to our female barny, so I stay on my laptop as well. :lol2:
> *
> I have insomnia too *
> 
> ...


I like pretty much all dogs except those little small ones, they're for the women and gays :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

bobby said:


> I like pretty much all dogs except *those little small ones, they're for the women and gays *:whistling2:


Oi gob-shite! :devil: ggrrr


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> Oi gob-shite! :devil: ggrrr


haha, funny 'cause its true :whistling2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

bobby said:


> I like pretty much all dogs except those little small ones, they're for the women and gays :whistling2:


That is such a lie!!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na: What about terriers, mini poodles, small bulls etc? All very intelligent, brave, hearty Dogs. Any Dog breed can be *mans* best friend. To me, seeing a big macho man walking a little lap Dog just goes to show that they don't need a penis extender nor do they need a Dog to make them look buff. :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

bobby said:


> haha, funny 'cause its true :whistling2:


Pah, that is a statement from people who have never spent proper time around a Chihuahua (for example, my breed) & only think of them as either fashion accessories or yappy little lap dogs. They are very intelligent, brave & loyal.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> That is such a lie!!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na: What about terriers, mini poodles, small bulls etc? All very intelligent, brave, hearty Dogs. Any Dog breed can be *mans* best friend. To me, seeing a big macho man walking a little lap Dog just goes to show that they don't need a penis extender nor do they need a Dog to make them look buff. :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


WHOOP WHOOP!!! :no1:


----------



## e-lou (Sep 9, 2009)

we have a great dane and people always ask what breed is she, most people seem to think she is a fat greyhound or whippet


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Served 

I have only been around a yorkie with the spirit of satan and a lhasa that actually falls asleep with food in its mouth....

I like all sorts though, love the little patterdales :blush:

I'm going to look into rescuing a greyhound this year :2thumb:


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

bobby said:


> I like pretty much all dogs except those little small ones, they're for the women and gays :whistling2:


My boston terrier is not a gay mans dog... he is very intelligent hes probably more trained then you are


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Oi gob-shite! :devil: ggrrr



dont worry zoo-man he prob just feels the need to have a big dog to make up for having a small "something else" :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

sundia said:


> dont worry zoo-man he prob just feels the need to have a big dog to make up for having a small "something else" :whistling2::whistling2:


haha, nah. People know I'm taking the **** 

I do prefer a dog that can jump up on the bed and squash you though :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

bobby said:


> I do prefer a dog that can jump up on the bed and squash you though :lol2:




Katie Price? :whistling2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

LoveForLizards said:


> Katie Price? :whistling2:


haha, nah. your average Labrador is better looking :whistling2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

bobby said:


> haha, nah. your average Labrador is better looking :whistling2:



Agree'd! (for once :lol2


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

LoveForLizards said:


> Agree'd! (for once :lol2


haha, probably more loyal and intelligent too. Also work harder. I could go on :whistling2:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Wurgh spider :gasp:

Sorry got a bit sidetracked there...what's the subject again? Oh yes..

Tell you what's more annoying than people genuinely mistaking your dog for another breed....those who say (when we walk our dane) "That's a nice horse" or "You should put a saddle on him" or "That's not a dog, it's a pony".

As if it's the first time we've heard it, really original, and dead funny.

Not.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

LisaLQ said:


> Wurgh spider :gasp:
> 
> Sorry got a bit sidetracked there...what's the subject again? Oh yes..
> 
> ...


Friendliest, most highly recommended beginner species in the hobby....


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

sundia said:


> dont worry zoo-man he prob just feels the need to have a big dog to make up for having a small "something else" :whistling2::whistling2:


Don't worry hun, Bobby's just teasing. I'd have to go & tan his arse if he wasn't! hehe


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Katie Price? :whistling2:


Love it Meg, love it!


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

My mum and I have little contests when we walk our dog, if we happen to see another dog of an unobvious breed we battle it out until we've made it to the owner and clarify what breed it is - more often than not I am right :no1:
We seem to be able to pick out individual breeds in Heinz 57's as well :2thumb:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> Don't worry hun, Bobby's just teasing. I'd have to go & tan his arse if he wasn't! hehe


Glad someone knows I'm not a total plonker. I applied to rescue a greyhound today 

I have no garden, no experience with sight-hounds, I'm only 20 and I live on a council estate, (small but notorious estate). What you think my chances are?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

bobby said:


> Glad someone knows I'm not a total plonker. I applied to rescue a greyhound today
> 
> I have no garden, no experience with sight-hounds, I'm only 20 and I live on a council estate, (small but notorious estate). What you think my chances are?


Greyhounds are great dogs! They don't need as much exercise as people think. The garden thing may go against you.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> Greyhounds are great dogs! They don't need as much exercise as people think. The garden thing may go against you.


I know


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

I've had people ask me what sort of dog my poodle is. (even though she has a professional clip). When i've said that she's a standard poodle, i've been told i'm wrong. 'Cos poodles are little dogs'. Cannot count the times i've had 2 say 'poodles come in different sizes....'
We've been stopped a few times and shouted at over the whippet. A woman on the bus last month told me to take her home and give her a good hearty meal. I've even had people walk past in disgust and say 'poor bloody dog. Needs a good meal' I just want to scream - 'it's a whippet. She's not supposed 2 be chunky!' :whistling2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

bobby said:


> haha, probably more loyal and intelligent too. Also work harder. I could go on :whistling2:


Exactly :whistling2:
And zomg..Bobby...banned?! tut :lol2:



Zoo-Man said:


> Love it Meg, love it!


I try! 



ownedbyroxy said:


> I've had people ask me what sort of dog my poodle is. (even though she has a professional clip). When i've said that she's a standard poodle, i've been told i'm wrong. 'Cos poodles are little dogs'. Cannot count the times i've had 2 say 'poodles come in different sizes....'
> We've been stopped a few times and shouted at over the whippet. A woman on the bus last month told me to take her home and give her a good hearty meal. I've even had people walk past in disgust and say 'poor bloody dog. Needs a good meal' I just want to scream - 'it's a whippet. She's not supposed 2 be chunky!' :whistling2:


They're the same kind of people who keep stupidly overweight staffies/jacks/labs etc who look like they could roll down a hill when the next gust of wind comes along. :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

ownedbyroxy said:


> We've been stopped a few times and shouted at over the whippet. A woman on the bus last month told me to take her home and give her a good hearty meal. I've even had people walk past in disgust and say 'poor bloody dog. Needs a good meal' I just want to scream - 'it's a whippet. She's not supposed 2 be chunky!' :whistling2:


 
Ive been told to fatten my lurcher up before as well!!!

And someone called him brown the other day! I dont know why it annoyed me the other day but he is either going to be ginger or tan but he is not brown!


----------



## blackcat38 (May 31, 2008)

quite often I get asked if my samoyed is a husky, and when they're corrected I usually get blank expressions lol

funny moment though that actually made me lol, a little boy about 5yrs walked passed and said " ey... just walking the polar bear are we?" the voice of a child, the tone of an OAP lol


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

blackcat38 said:


> *funny moment though that actually made me lol, a little boy about 5yrs walked passed and said " ey... just walking the polar bear are we?" the voice of a child, the tone of an OAP lol*


:lol2:



FallenAngel said:


> Ive been told to fatten my lurcher up before as well!!!
> 
> And someone called him brown the other day! I dont know why it annoyed me the other day but he is either going to be ginger or tan but he is not brown!


The woman on the bus looked at me like i was from another planet when i said whippets are supposed 2 be slim. 'Oh. That's a good excuse' came the reply! Cheeky mare :devil:


----------



## chelbop (Jan 27, 2009)

i have a 10month old hairless chinese crested....last week we got
"oh my! does he have alopecia? well youre such a sweet dog and i'm sure it will grow back"...and i've had "you need reporting, shaving your dog like that!"
and there's always the classic "is it a dog?" to which i reply..."no, he's a monkey"


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

chelbop said:


> i have a 10month old hairless chinese crested....last week we got
> "oh my! does he have alopecia? well youre such a sweet dog and i'm sure it will grow back"...and i've had "you need reporting, shaving your dog like that!"
> and there's always the classic "is it a dog?" to which i reply..."no, he's a monkey"


You will buy the weirdest looking breed on the planet :lol2:


----------



## chelbop (Jan 27, 2009)

my friend says he looks like a little naked man wearing socks ^v^ xx


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

chelbop said:


> my friend says he looks like a little naked man wearing socks ^v^ xx


:lol2:

At least he wont look like a drowned rat when hes wet :whistling2:


----------



## chelbop (Jan 27, 2009)

im a trainee dog groomer too.......he DOES get alotta baths x


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Reading threads like this make me *facepalm* for humanity. I really wish people would realise how dumb they look when arguing about something they know sod all about. Makes you worry who these numpties are voting for to run the country.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

chelbop said:


> im a trainee dog groomer too.......he DOES get alotta baths x


haha 

My dads GF wants to go to college and train to be a dog groomer!

She works with young people now (social worker stuff) but shes fed up


----------



## chelbop (Jan 27, 2009)

she'd soon be fed up of dogs too i can tell you. im grooming an angora rabbit tomorrow.....*sigh*


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Last month I was in Bristol city centre and I decided to go for a walk when my other half was doing some work stuff and Sprite was called a Chihuahua by EVERYONE who commented on her;

'Oh look that girl has chihuahua' 'Oh is that a long haired chihuahua' (The question was no to me but their friend) grrrr! I mean it is not that I do not like Chihuahua's but she is a Papillon!

Does she look like a Chihuahua to anyone else?








​ 
- Elina​


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

They look like puppies lol
They look like they're going to get huge but they don't :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Elina said:


> Last month I was in Bristol city centre and I decided to go for a walk when my other half was doing some work stuff and Sprite was called a Chihuahua by EVERYONE who commented on her;
> 
> 'Oh look that girl has chihuahua' 'Oh is that a long haired chihuahua' (The question was no to me but their friend) grrrr! I mean it is not that I do not like Chihuahua's but she is a Papillon!
> 
> ...


 
Nice Chihuahua Elina! :whistling2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> Nice Chihuahua Elina! :whistling2:


:no1:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Elina said:


> Last month I was in Bristol city centre and I decided to go for a walk when my other half was doing some work stuff and Sprite was called a Chihuahua by EVERYONE who commented on her;
> 
> 'Oh look that girl has chihuahua' 'Oh is that a long haired chihuahua' (The question was no to me but their friend) grrrr! I mean it is not that I do not like Chihuahua's but she is a Papillon!
> 
> ...


I want a Papillon!! And your little girl has pushed me further into the realm of little dogs... she's like a snuggable teddy bear! :flrt:

And no, I could tell she wasn't a Chihuahua... they have much rounder heads and a shorter muzzle... at least to me, anyway :whistling2:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

> Nice Chihuahua Elina! :whistling2:


:lol2:


> she's like a snuggable teddy bear! :flrt:


She is exactly that. I said I would not let her sleep in bed with me but she does and she is quite happy to be cuddled all night:flrt:.
-
Elina


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

If every type of dog was banned except the really small dogs the dog I would have is a papillon. They are great, a real dog and a nice dog in a small body, not psychos like chihuhuas and not I own everything I see like the small terriers and they can breathe correctly without that "I was kicked out a closed door" squish face look :flrt:

But realistically the smallest dog I would get is a working cocker, and even then they would be along with a larger dog, either with my retriever when the unfortunate happens and I no longer have my German shepherd (she is 6 and a half so hopefully a long time off) or likely be along side my next dog which will be a Hovawart. I am not a girly girl and the large breeds suit me as a person.

Cant wait to have all the comments and questions about "which cross" my Hovawart is...NOT!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Most people think mine is a jack russel or a chihuahua. Shes a patterdale terrier lol.


----------



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

sundia said:


> it can be quite irritating...
> 
> Hiro went to introduce him self to a bunch of 14 year old chav's and they were like wtf is that! and one of them goes "its a pug" lol:whip::whip::whip:


Just because they were 14 does not mean they are Chavs!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

J-Williams said:


> Just because they were 14 does not mean they are Chavs!!! :whistling2:[/QUOTE
> 
> In my area if you see a group of young teens you can guarantee they are Chavs, the dresscode and the lingo give it away:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Kare said:


> If every type of dog was banned except the really small dogs the dog I would have is a papillon. They are great, a real dog and a nice dog in a small body, *not psychos like chihuhuas* and not I own everything I see like the small terriers and they can breathe correctly without that "I was kicked out a closed door" squish face look :flrt:
> 
> But realistically the smallest dog I would get is a working cocker, and even then they would be along with a larger dog, either with my retriever when the unfortunate happens and I no longer have my German shepherd (she is 6 and a half so hopefully a long time off) or likely be along side my next dog which will be a Hovawart. I am not a girly girl and the large breeds suit me as a person.
> 
> Cant wait to have all the comments and questions about "which cross" my Hovawart is...NOT!


I can't say I've ever met a 'psycho' Chihuahua, & I've met quite a few!


----------



## janka7 (Oct 20, 2009)

I was walking a dog I owned(until my dad stole him from me  ), he's a mix of 50% Airedale terrier, 25% boxer and 25% lab. A man in his sixtees comes over and ask if he could pet the dog. Sure, no problem. He then comments what a lovely riesenschnauzer he was. I tried to explain that he was a mix, and had no schnauzer in him. He did not agree, he had owned several schnauzers in his life, so he knew a schnauzer when he saw one. I had clearly been fooled when I got him... He seemed really angry, like who was I to question his dog-knowledge?

Here is the "schnauzer", Costello, with my own airedale, Loke, on his left.


----------



## chelbop (Jan 27, 2009)

well thats like saying i've had a viagina my whole life....i know my downstairs better than any gynaecologist.....

!

what an a*se!


----------



## natsuko (Jan 3, 2009)

:bash: some people, saying that I had to argue with OH's aunt a few years ago that the dog she had and called a husky was infact a samoyed however she wouldnt have any of it so I gave in trying to correct her. 

I must admit I'm also a slight numpty and try and guess the breed however get it wrong at times but happily accept the correction.


----------

